# Hello From Missouri



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a welcome to AT from Missouri


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

*welcome*

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to AT.

Theres tons of good info and alot of good people here to help.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Ron. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*need help*

Hi will you please help me!! understand what (tyd) (ttt) and so forth means. I'm new to this site and I love it. I just bought my first item on hear! and there are a bunch of good people on this site. THANKS FOR YOUR HEALP RON!!!


----------



## roscoe1528 (Sep 14, 2007)

welcome ,TYD to your door, ttt ?? not sure ... but enjoy this site...shoot on


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

TYD is To your door, you'll see it primarily in the classified section of AT, and TTT is To The Top,


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT, Ron!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome from Missouri!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TheDelta (Nov 25, 2007)

welcome, im from springfield too. which shop do you go to for work and to shoot 3d etc?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## crackshot1952 (Sep 19, 2006)

*welcome*

Hi! Welcome to AT I live near Springfield, have been shooting for so many years I hate to say. I like going to Archery Quest in Springfield and Carter's in St. Joe where I transplanted from!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

welcome to at enjoy stop by the bar for a :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to another MO bowhunter!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT... Great BOW


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

*welcome*

to THE archery forum! I am in your neck of the woods ... in a way.... Neosho! I do use a bow shop in Springfield (Archery Quest) when I cant get something done closer to home. Just bought a Mathews myself! Fun piece of technology!


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome To At


----------



## adamwytt (Mar 10, 2008)

*How is Missouri Hunting*

I am currently in Tampa FL, in the USAF, I am transfering to Whiteman AFB in Knob Noster MO (Johnson Co). I wanted to know how the deer hunting is in that area, and just how big the bucks really are, I have heard nothing but good things about hunting MO, if its any thing like eastern Nebraska then I'll be in luck. Someone please fill me in on this area.


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## spykbuc (Jan 14, 2007)

greetings from NJ


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome:wink:


----------



## Pao81cha (Dec 22, 2018)

welcome from Springfield mo


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello, and welcome to Archery Talk from Columbus, Georgia.

ttt is the same a bump, done in order to renew your post.

Take care and God bless,

Bobby


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Spider39 (Oct 2, 2019)

Welcome to the AT forum from Mississippi.


----------



## 02gixxersix (Sep 6, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## STURNER88 (Jul 3, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

